# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Deshifrimi i gjuhës së lashtë etruske dëshmon se Etruskët ishin Ilirë!

## shendelli

Deshifrimi i gjuhës së lashtë etruske dëshmon se Etruskët ishin Ilirë!

Me një analizim të artefakteve etruske mund të vërehet se gjuha aq misterioze etruske në të vërtetë nuk ka kurrfarë misteri në vete dhe është shumë lehtë të deshifrohet. Qartë mund të vërehet se fjalët e shkruara etruske në të vërtetë janë pothuajse 100% të njëjta me fjalët e sotme shqipe! Ajo që bie në sy është: pse qindëra shkencëtarë deri tani nuk e kanë vërejtur këtë, apo nuk kanë dashur ta vërejnë?

  Ekzistojnë deri tani shumë vepra dhe studime shkencore të cilat kanë tentuar, por njëanshëm, që këtë gjuhë ta shpallin për greke, madje edhe sllave, mirëpo siç mund të shihni edhe ju vetë nga këta shembuj, është fare e qartë se bëhet fjalë për gjuhën ilire gjegjësisht shqipe, me pothuajse vetëm disa variacjone në disa fjalë, por shumica janë madje plotësisht të njëjta me fjalët shqipe që edhe sot janë në përdorje! (shih p.sh. fjalën "mendja").

Siç e dinë ndoshta shumica, besohej se etruskët ishin popull i vjetër që krysisht jetoi në trojet e Italisë së sotme dhe përreth. Shpjegimet klasike të deritashme kanë qenë të mbështjellur me një perde të misterit, dhe është thënë se ata janë zhdukur dhe kanë lënë pas veti vetëm artefakte arkeologjike me domethënie të çuditshme.

Teorisë se ata mund të jenë në të vërtetë ilirë, shkenca klasike praktikisht nuk i ka lënë mundësi të ekzistojë, kjo edhe më shumë nga ana e armiqëve të shqiptarëve. Ka pasë raste që studjuesit e pavarur janë bërë objekt i përqeshjes me thënje si "po, ata tash thonë ndoshta se edhe banorët e Antlantidës kanë qenë ilirë", e kështu me radhë. Është fakt se shumë arritje historike dhe vepra artistike, si dhe shkencore, në të vërtetë u takojnë ilirëve/shqiptarëve, mirëpo fatkeqësisht, kjo në shumicën e rasteve i është përshkruar të tjerëve, kështu që sot kemi "antikën greke", "filozofët grek", "zotat grek në Olimp", emrat e të cilëve, për habi, nuk kanë kurrfarë domethënie greke por shqipe - hyjnesha Afrodita (Afërdita), Zeusi (Zoti), Hera (Era), etj.

Do t'i tregojmë edhe disa pjesë nga punimet e vjetra etruske, meqë fatkeqësisht pothuajse asnjë nga muzeumet dhe institutet shkencore, të cilat kanë artefakte etruske, nuk shprehet i gatshëm t'i japë këto në analizim, prandaj shumica e skemave këtu është marrë nga librat e ndryshëm mbi etruskët.


Kjo është pamja e një pllake nga Magliano, Itali.

Më poshtë shifni disa fragmente që i kemi ndarë për t'i deshifruar:

Qartë mund të vëreni fjalinë MADI NY MENDYA,e që përbëhet nga fjalet MADI = madh, i madh; NY = në; MENDYA = mendja

 Pas fjalëve "madi ny mendya" vinë fjalët "hija e panjohur", prandaj mund të jetë që bëhet fjalë për Zotin (I Madh në Mendje - hije e panjohur).

----------


## shendelli

Ky është Disku i Phaestos nga viti 1700 p.e.r. dhe është shumë i njohur për shkak të stilistikës së figurave. Disa madje i kanë dhënë atij edhe vlerë aritmetike si një dëshmi e kulturës së lartë minoite (Kretë).

Disku përbëhet nga 52 simbole si dhe 3 të posaçme që paraqesin "apostrofime" që do të thotë secili i përgjigjet një fjale bazë. 

Në këtë figurë shohim anën B të diskut. Në anën A gjindet një poemë me aspekte intenzive seksuale, prandaj mendojmë se njerëzit kanë mësuar leximin në kohën e pubertetit, kur temat seksuale gjejnë interesim të madh. Është zbuluar edhe lidhja në mes secilit simbol dhe fonemëve - shikoni disa shembuj më poshtë:

Simboli i një femre të trashë (AITURA) përdoret për "AI". (krahaso "enjtura")
Simboli i kërcyesit (KITSI) përdoret për "KI". (krahaso "kce", "kërce") 
Simboli i shkallës (SIKALA) përdoret për "SI". (krahaso "shkalla") 
Simboli i thëllënzës (THLINTZA) përdoret për "TH" (no comment!) 
Simboli i lëkurës (NEKURA) përdoret për "NE" (no comment)

----------


## gladiator

Shendelli.
Inskripcioni i mesiperm lezon ( MARIALME  NRLA ) ,sepse grama 
( D ) ishte ( R ) per Etrusket .
Dhe si e shikon nuk besoj se eshte Shqip .
Gjuhes Etruske ka ngjashmeri me Shqipen por nuk mund te themi 100% identike . Do mundohem te postoj nje text Etrusk qe te bindesh .

----------


## gladiator

Inskripcion Etrusk.500 p k .
Drejtimi i shkrimit eshte nga e djadhta ne te majte . Pra fjala e pare eshte ; Ita tmia ikak theramasva vatieke  etj;

----------


## Pelasgian

ALFABETI ETRUSK 

Ky alfabet duhet të shqyrtohet nga gjuhëtarët tanë dhe të deshifrohet secila germë.  Sipas këtij deshifrimi i është përshtatur si duket greqishtes apo ndonjë gjuhe tjetër.

----------


## dodoni

Gladiator ne edhe sot nuk kemi shqipe 100 përqind identike të folur në të gjitha trevat e sotme shqiptare dhe lërë më kur flasim për para 2600 vjetësh. Prandaj nuk duhet pritur që të jetë njëqindpërqind identike të mendohet se është gjuha shqipe. 
Është fakt që ato mbishkrime që kemi nga etruskët , shumica e tyre është sikur puna e asaj që ka sjellur shendelli, dhe që shumë qartë deshifrohet vetëm nga gjuha shqipja, kurse kemi edhe ndonjë që kërkon deshifrim më të thellë nga ndryshimet që mund të ketë pësuar gjuha si dhe nga dialekti që mund të ketë qenë pak i ndryshëm nga ai i shqipes së folur në trevat e tjera shqiptare. Këto dallime i kemi edhe sot pakashumë në dialektet tona si dhe në lokalizma.

----------


## gladiator

Dodon .
Jam patriot po ashtu si ty ,por ama jam edhe historian qe ndjek vetem te verteten .
Para studimit te Etruskishtes kete mendim kisha ,qe ajo ishte Shqip ,por pasi lexova textet nderrova mendje .
Ajo i afrohet Shqipes ,por sic e shikon edhe ti nga ai mbishkrimi i mesiperm eshte e veshtire te vertetohet .
Une diskutoj vetem me fakte, merreni mbishkrimin e mesiperm dhe e deshifroni ne Shqip ,po mundet .
Po doni kam akoma mbishkrime Etruske .

O Pellazg .
Ku e ke gjet ate Alfabet .
Etrusket nuk kishin ( B ) dhe ( D ) ne alfabet .
Gj t m .

----------


## Pelasgian

Gladiator,

Ne internet. Do te mundohem ta gjeje linkun se shpejti.

Nderime,

----------


## illiriani

gladiator, meso shume e stervitu, se gladiatoret ishin stervitur shume.
nese ke dicka ne te mire te shqipes, perpiqu te gjejsh fakte..

Nderime!

----------


## shendelli

Disku i Phaestos vjen nga Greqia nga Kreta dhe nuk eshte Etrusk. Eshte nje nga ato shkrime qe ende mundon mendjet e dijetarve, shume nga te cilet mendojne se mund te shpjegohet me shqipen.

----------


## shendelli

Etruscan alphabet
Origin
The Etruscan alphabet is thought to have been developed from the Greek alphabet by Greek colonists in Italy. The earliest known inscription dates from the middle of the 6th century BC.

More than 10,000 Etruscan inscriptions have been found on tombstones, vases, statues, mirrors and jewellery. Fragments of a Etruscan book made of linen have also been found.

Most Etruscan inscriptions are written in horizontal lines from left to right, but some are boustrophedon (running alternately left to right then right to left).

Used to write:
Etruscan, a language spoken by the Etruscans, who lived in Etruria (Tuscany and Umbria) between about the 8th century BC and the 1st century AD. Little is known about the Etruscans or their language.

Archaic Etruscan alphabet (7th-5th centuries BC)

----------


## shendelli

Neo-Etruscan alphabet (4th-3rd centuries BC)

----------


## shendelli

marr nga http://www.omniglot.com/writing/etruscan.htm

----------


## harmonies

_The Etruscan alphabet is thought to have been developed from the Greek alphabet by Greek colonists in Italy._ 

Theoria e ngulimeve greke eshte absurde. 
Greket jane ardhacake hajdute qe vetem kane pervetesuar poshtersisht ate qe i takonte te tjereve. Si psh germa te alfabetit te mesiperm. Shkaterrimi sistematik i deshmive te shqipes se shkruar eshte bere per te mbuluar kete veper mizore.

----------


## shendelli

Nuk e di nese me drejtohesh mua por nese po atehere une do te te jap pergjigjen se ky nuk eshte mendimi im por i faqes ne internet nga e nxorra kete lajm. Nese ti ke fakte atehere shkruaj nje email drejtuar kesaj faqeje dhe shpjegou atyre pse eshte ndryshe nga cthone ata. Nese e ndjen se gjuha jote eshte neperkembur nuk mjafton vetem te shkruash ketu ne forum.

----------


## gladiator

Iliriani .
Iku koha e monizmit ku e verteta fshihej . Ti po i do te miren Shqipes nuk fsheh te verteten rreth saj .
Une diskutoj me prova . Kujt i pelqejne sfidat ta marri mbishkrimin dhe ta deshifroj ne Shqip .

----------


## Fjala

Ne Itali sot sillet nje mendim i ri, i guximshem, qe pershendet ngjashmerine befasuese midis zbulimeve ne Sardenje e Etruri me ato ne viset e Mesapeve, Japigeve e Ilirive ballkanas ...

Sapo te kem pakez kohe do te shkruaj me teper rreth kesaj teme.

E rendesishmja ne kete lajm eshte pranimi per here te pare i nje celesi te vetem ilir per interpretimin e vetem te mundshem  te shume pikepyetjeve te deritanishme.

----------


## harmonies

_Nese e ndjen se gjuha jote eshte neperkembur nuk mjafton vetem te shkruash ketu ne forum._

Mendim me vlere. 

_Nese ti ke fakte atehere shkruaj nje email drejtuar kesaj faqeje dhe shpjegou atyre pse eshte ndryshe nga cthone ata_

Faktet do te dalin ne momentin qe Greqia do te aneksoje Vorio-Epirin dhe Maqedonine dhe t'i mbjelle me kripe.  Do t'ju duhet te prisni edhe ca.

----------


## gladiator

Fjala . 
Tashme dihet qe Venetet , Etrusket , Pikenet , Osko- Umbrian , Mesapet , Sikulet etj e kan prejardhjen nga Iliret .

Harmonia .
Ne Shqiptaret nuk kemi vdekur qe te na marri Greku tokat ,bile ne me duket se do aneksojme Camerine.
Gj t m .

----------


## shendelli

Faktet do te dalin ne momentin qe Greqia do te aneksoje Vorio-Epirin dhe Maqedonine dhe t'i mbjelle me kripe. Do t'ju duhet te prisni edhe ca.
O harmonies ca po thu mo burr a je ne terezi me bere dhe grek pse solla nje mendim ne forum i cili seshte i imi por i nje faqeje ne internet. Sa tendencioz qe jeni as per te diskutuar nuk dini.

----------

